# Looking For Lighting Retrofit Installers



## rdevarona (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm looking to build a nationwide network of contractors with experience installing large scale lighting retrofit projects. We target warehousing and industrial clients throughout the country and prefer working with contractors based locally in each region. We work with end customers to develop projects and provide turn-key quotes including your installation prices. I will need samples of prior work (before and after pictures) with references if possible as well as service territory details and contact information. Please send this info via email to [email protected].

Thanks and regards,

Ray De Varona
888-548-6387
http://RelightDepot.com


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

rdevarona said:


> I'm looking to build a nationwide network of contractors with experience installing large scale lighting retrofit projects.
> 
> We target warehousing and industrial clients throughout the country and prefer working with contractors based locally in each region.


Read: Don't have trade & commercial licenses or insurance in your town and want to use yours instead. Not to mention your trucks, and ladders and supply house contacts and credit and your employees too. 
But we sure do have some nifty brochures!



> We work with end customers to develop projects and provide turn-key quotes including your installation prices.
> 
> I will need samples of prior work (before and after pictures) with references if possible as well as service territory details and contact information.


Read: Oh yeah, and we'll be looking to undercut your price and squeeze you out from this work right in your backyards if you aren't the one local guy sucker enough to cooperate with building their own coffin.



> Thanks and regards,


Yeah, right.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Take it to Craigslist.


----------

